# The birds of Rathlin.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Spent all of Saturday wandering around Rathlin Island trying to spot as many birds as possible. Great day and an absolute mecca for bird watchers and photographers. If there's one thing you must do it is visit Rathlin towards the end of May. You will not be disappointed.

Some pics. A few of them are from quite a bit away but I was happy enough with just seeing and hearing some of these beautiful birds.

Skylark










Fulmar




























Buzzard



















Wheatear










Whitethroat



















Stone chat










Razobills





































Guillemots





































Kittiwakes










And you can just about see the Puffins.










I've got a few more pics I need to sort out. Hopefully get them posted up later.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I missed this thread earlier:blush:...

Some really great shots here mate...especially the "in flight" ones.:no1:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome! Great pics there, I need to go somewhere like that this year. My mission for the year is to see a Puffin as I've never seen one :gasp:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> I missed this thread earlier:blush:...
> 
> Some really great shots here mate...especially the "in flight" ones.:no1:


Cheers dude  Wasn't having much luck with the camera on Saturday but I should be heading back up in a couple of weeks time. Hopefully I'll have more luck than. I have to say that I was more than pleased with the pics I did get.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Awesome! Great pics there, I need to go somewhere like that this year. My mission for the year is to see a Puffin as I've never seen one :gasp:


 Cheers Ozgi.

This was my first time seeing a Puffin and what a joyous moment it was. Those little fellas rock 

I can't believe that this place is only an hours drive and forty minutes on the ferry away from my house. Plans are already being as to when we will return. Which shall be shortly.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Well this thread was a resounding success :2thumb:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Amazing photos! I saw puffins on the Firth of Forth over 20 years ago, magical little birds!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Well this thread was a resounding success :2thumb:


 
Mate, your lucky: victory:...

I didnt even get a bite on my Herons nesting in tree tops thread here:whistling2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/521391-heron-nesting-site-tree-tops.html


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Mate, your lucky: victory:...
> 
> I didnt even get a bite on my Herons nesting in tree tops thread here:whistling2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/521391-heron-nesting-site-tree-tops.html


Absolutely shocking. You would think that others would appreciate pics like the ones you posted, especially all these supposed bird watchers.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Absolutely shocking. You would think that others would appreciate pics like the ones you posted, especially all these supposed bird watchers.


I think the Birders are a bit sick of my enthusiasm TBH:blush:...Ive only been watching for about 6 months now, Ive had some bloody good luck so far though...

Ive just had another look at your pics mate...I need to find me some cliff tops, your ocean/cliff pics do look rather inviting: victory:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> I think the Birders are a bit sick of my enthusiasm TBH:blush:...Ive only been watching for about 6 months now, Ive had some bloody good luck so far though...
> 
> Ive just had another look at your pics mate...I need to find me some cliff tops, your ocean/cliff pics do look rather inviting: victory:


How can they be sick of the enthusiasm. We need more and more people to get into bird watching and maybe do a bit of volunteer work. I don't know, maybe folk just want praise for the pics that they post up but whenever I see pics that you never see that often, such as your Heron pics, it fills me with joy to see that Herons are thriving, well in particular areas anyway.

We shall endeavour to make people appreciate the beauty of our feathered friends.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Birds are boring go look at my pics of cool orange fungi :2thumb:

But those in flight shots are nice btw, i tried before, and failed of course.


----------

